# Nürnberg Safety kommt, wir können es nicht lassen



## Safety (19 Februar 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]JOKAB SAFETY
A MEMBER OF THE ABB GROUP[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Wir freuen uns darauf  euch in Nürnberg über die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 informieren zu dürfen![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ihr findet mich  und meine Kollegen von 29.03.-01.04.2011 in Nürnberg.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Seminare:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*29.03.2011 A-T Theorie*
Theorie der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 mit viel Praxisbezug.

*30.03.2011 B-P Praxis *
Komplette Verifizierung und Validierung einer Maschine nach DIN EN 13849-1 und -2, die Dokumentation ist von der Sicherheitsfunktionserstellung über Software bis hin zur Validierung enthalten (PDF Portfolio).

*31.03.2011  C Programmierung *
Programmierung von Sicherheitsfunktionen anhand der Beispielmaschine und Kennenlernen der Sicherheits-SPS Pluto.

*01.04.2011  D Software Validierung*
Die SRASW ist elementarer Bestandteil der Sicherheitsfunktion und muss entsprechend dem PLr verifiziert und validiert werden.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wie verifiziert und validiert  man eigentlich eine Software SRASW nach 13849-1 und -2.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Wir bieten Antworten![/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]
Also eine durchgängige Seminar-Reihe die eine praktische Vorgehensweise zeigt.

Es würde mich sehr freuen euch bei uns begrüßen zu können! Wenn vorab Fragen sind, könnt Ihr euch direkt an mich wenden unter hans.deutschmann@de.abb.com.


Im Anhang findet Ihr den kompletten Seminar-Flyer mit allen Terminen und Themen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Hans Dieter Deutschmann[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Telefon: 07424-95865-0[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Fax : 07424 -95865-99
info@jokabsafety.de

www.jokabsafety.de[/FONT]


----------



## Tommi (19 Februar 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

ist Seminar D auch für Teilnehmer geeignet, die eine andere
PES benutzen als Pluto?
So wie das geschrieben steht, gehe ich davon aus.

Gibst Du dieses Seminar persönlich?
(speziell Osnabrück am 1.7.2011)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
Seminar D ist auch geeignet für Programmierer die andere Systeme benutzen, aber wir zeigen eine Vorgehensweise die mit unserer Pluto Programmiert wurde. Die Programme anderer SPSen sehen aber ähnlich aus. 

Wir halten zu zweit Seminar A und B, ein Referent bin ich, unserer Software Spezialist Herr Stefan Weidle hält C und D.

Wir haben hier jetzt zum ersten Mal eine durchgängige Betrachtung einer Maschine, von der Konstruktion, Dokumentation, bis Validierung und hier auch Software.

Wenn weitere Fragen bestehen kannst Du Sie gerne stellen.


----------



## Tommi (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

danke für die Info.

Mich interessiert eigentlich die
korrekte Anwendung des V-Modelles.

Ich habe da zwar meine Vorstellungen,
aber sind die richtig und vollständig?

Außerdem sie Zusammenhänge zwischen
Performancelevel und Sicherheitssoftware.

Werden diese Themen behandelt?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
eindeutig ja!
Wie zeigen die Anwendung des Vereinfachten V-Modells der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und wie man dies auch vereinfacht anwenden kann.

Dies wird Dokumentiert anhand einer Beispiel Maschine.


----------



## Safety (27 Februar 2011)

*Betriebsanleitung*

Neuerung ab Seminar Nürnberg
  Bei unserer Beispielmaschine liegt jetzt noch eine Anleitung zur Erstellung einer Betriebsanleitung  bei. Alle Dokumente von dem Nachweis des PL für die Hard.- und Software, Funktionsprüfungen nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1, Umsetzung des Vereinfachten V-Model sind alle als Word ausgeführt und können angepasst werden.


----------



## Noggzen (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle,
wo wir schon bei den Seminaren sind, ist jmd. von euch ab morgen in Chemnitz dabei?

Gruß


----------



## Safety (1 März 2011)

Hallo Veritas,
Dein Wunsch sei mir befehl, da Du nicht zu den kleineren Menschen gehörst bleibt mir bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig.


----------

